# Juice Defender



## viper3two (Sep 7, 2011)

shows up as "your device isn't compatible with this item" in the market. I'm on alpha 0.6.


----------



## andylap (Aug 29, 2011)

i just tried the free version and it worked im on alpha 0.6 to


----------



## mikevipsr (Jan 20, 2012)

If you have not changed the build.prop on the TP to something more market friendly a'lot of app/games will not work.


----------



## Executor (Jan 15, 2012)

Have you changed your DPI?


----------



## viper3two (Sep 7, 2011)

I have changed dpi to 140 and now back to 160. Tried it, now it showed up and I was able to download it using GT-i9100 in build.prop. Got that one done.....
But.....I tried getting dead space now. It says the same thing, not compatible. 
I went on my laptop to market.android.com and it says "not compatible with all your devices"

Checked, it is "this item cannot be installed in your device's country".....
I have my timezone set to est usa, but is there a setting that is telling the market that I live somewhere other than usa?

Thanks!


----------



## viper3two (Sep 7, 2011)

>Tried stopping all 3 apps that use the market. Cleared cache, removed my google account. Rebooted, added google account back. Still says it. Heres a screenshot from what it says at the market:


----------



## Executor (Jan 15, 2012)

It's actually based on your Touchpad's IP address, I think. Setting up your Touchpad to connect through a US-based proxy server, then clearing Market cache and going to the Market on your TP might make it work.


----------



## viper3two (Sep 7, 2011)

Thanks Executor, I will try that. I tried market enabler and it won't work either. Funny, I am on AT&T in the USA so not sure why it won't work. Let me see what I can do and thanks for helping.


----------



## Executor (Jan 15, 2012)

Actually, never mind, I should have taken a close look at the image you posted. The reason it's not working is because that's not the US version of Dead Space. Here's the one you're looking for.


----------



## viper3two (Sep 7, 2011)

Thanks! It let me buy it and download it to my droid, but not the tablet, says its incompatible. I am using the build.prop as samsung and SGH-T989. Should I go back to touchpad defaults on the build.prop? Ugh...this is so frustrating.


----------



## viper3two (Sep 7, 2011)

Almost there. I copied the apk over to my touchpad and tried to install it, it opens, says I need to download data, click ok and it gives me this:


----------



## Executor (Jan 15, 2012)

Try changing the build.prop model to GT-I9100, then clear data for Market and reboot. That's what I have mine set at, and the Market site shows it as compatible.


----------



## viper3two (Sep 7, 2011)

Hmmmm. Still no go. I swear this must be something I am doing. Did exactly what you said and it still says incompatible.
My build.prop has the following
ro.product.model=GT-I9100
ro.product.brand=samsung
ro.product.name=GT-I9100
ro.product.device=GT-I9100
....even changed ro.product.manufacturer=samsung

DPI is at 140.
Stopped, cleared data and cache for market and google framework as well, did a reboot and still no go. Search for dead space=144 results with no dead space game showing. Went to market.android.com on the laptop and it shows that GT-I9100 but incompatible.
Is it DPI??
Thanks

>>Changed DPI to 160, still no go.
One thing I noticed in Android market, if I go look at settings/My Devices, I see the GT-I9100...BUT....the Maker column is Unknown on all except my Droid and the HP Touchpad...from CM7......

Something up with my build.prop perhaps not letting market see the Maker of it?


----------



## Executor (Jan 15, 2012)

I have ro.product.manufacturer set to samsung, ro.product.model set to GT-I9100, and everything else unchanged from the default. After you switched back to 160 DPI, did you remember to clear the data for Market?


----------



## viper3two (Sep 7, 2011)

Yes, I sure did. This is bugging the crap out of me, why can't I see dead space? ugh!!! Here is what I did this time:
Copied the build.prop straight from the alpha 0.6 .zip to my touchpad. 
Edited, changed ro.product.manufacturer=samsung
ro.product.model=GT-I9100
Saved.
Went to apps, cleared data for market.
Also cleared data for google services framework just to be sure.
Removed my gmail account from the touchpad.
Rebooted
Added my gmail account back in, synced it. 
Went to market, no dead space found. 
Checked DPI and it is set to 160.

I really don't know what else to try....and this is weird......


----------



## viper3two (Sep 7, 2011)

I am going to probably try loading CM9 alpha 0.6 ontop of what I have without clearing data so I don't lose everything. I will post back to see if that changes anything. This is so weird, can't figure it out.....
Appreciate all the help with this so far Executor.

>>Well did this, still no go: Stopped market, cleared data.Rebooted, deleted cache, deleted dalvik. Reinstalled 0.6 using acmeinstaller2. Restarted. Fixed build.prop as described above, just the 2 settings. Stopped market. Cleared data. Rebooted. Started market. No go.......
Tried then to use chainfire and install the nvidia driver, rebooted. Did the market data clear and reboot, no go.....
I have a feeling this has something to do with my google account maybe?


----------



## viper3two (Sep 7, 2011)

Bah!!!
After that I tried a clean install. Wiped data 2x, wiped cache 2x, wiped davik 2x, wiped batt stats 2x.
Clean installed alpha 0.6. Signed into my google acct and let it restore apps. 
Rebooted for good measure.
Edited build prop ro.product.manufacturer set to samsung, ro.product.model to GT-I9100. Left the DPI as is, 160.
Stopped Market. Cleared data.
Rebooted. 
Went back into market and ran a search for dead space.
About 30 results, no dead space game just wallpapers ect......
Bahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

